# Canon Inc. Corporate Strategy Conference 2017



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 8, 2017)

```
It’s almost like Canon knew the photography industry was going to shrink and have planned accordingly over the last 5+ years. Canon has started to invest heavily into commercial printing, healthcare, industrial equipment and network cameras. We’ve seen a few acquisitions in those sectors over the last few years.</p>
<p><strong>Embrace the challenge of new growth through a grand strategic transformation</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Establish a new production system to achieve a cost-of-sales ratio of 45%</li>
<li>Reinforce and expand new businesses while creating future businesses</li>
<li>Restructure global sales network in accordance with market changes Restructure global sales network in accordance with market changes</li>
<li>Enhance R&D capabilities through open innovation</li>
<li>Complete the Three Regional Headquarters management system capturing world dynamism</li>
</ol>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canon.com/ir/housin2017/housin2017ceo-e.pdf">See Canon’s corporate strategies slideshow</a></strong> (PDF)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 17, 2017)

They make some pretty nifty 3D printers!


----------



## romanr74 (Mar 17, 2017)

They make pretty damn ugly slide-decks...


----------

